# Dallas/Ft. Worth GCC cutter repair?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I know this is a long shot, but I am searching for someone in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area who services GCC cutters. Surely someone does! I'm putting this here because I know a lot of rhinestoners use the GCC cutters. Anyone???

Thanks!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

What is wrong?


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like it needs a new carriage. That is an over the phone diagnosis.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

If it's an Expert 24 LX it is only 8 screws and two wire leads that plug in. Just replaced the carrier head on mine.

Of course it's not working at all now but that's another thread over in the GCC cutter section......


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Uh-oh! I'll go look for that.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Replacing the carriage isn't that difficult. You have a Puma III, right? I'll be near you for NBM in a couple of weeks and can come by and help if you'd like.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Replacing the carriage isn't that difficult. You have a Puma III, right? I'll be near you for NBM in a couple of weeks and can come by and help if you'd like.


Stephanie, you are always so very helpful! Wouldn't take you up on that way too nice offer, but I sure do appreciate you!  

I'm sending you a PM.


----------

